# Turtle Day!



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Nice! Are they buried? I wouldn't think they need any help from people. They've been doing for this a while😁.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Nice! Are they buried? I wouldn't think they need any help from people. They've been doing for this a while😁.


Yes, they are pretty well buried at this point; it's hard to tell she was ever there. The trouble with the location is the danger of lawnmower wheels and also something digging up the nest. I'm sure a skunk would be delighted for some turtle omelette.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

For Lawnmowers, tape it off and put a sign there. For skunks, maybe encircle it with a ring of chicken wire.
Edit: on second thought, human curiosity may be the biggest threat. Maybe signage is a bad idea.


----------

